# Insane In The Membrane -Purple Head #2



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2014)

Insane In The Membrane -Purple Head #2
Another unique and one of a kind Redfoot produced at Tortoise Cove.......








(Great example of the 2 different Gene line Hypo's we produce)

JD~


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 13, 2014)

Beauty! In a Amazing way! ! ! !


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 13, 2014)

WHOA!!


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 13, 2014)

nice


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2014)

I myself prefer the ones with a little of that nice orange color.... like the one on the left.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I myself prefer the ones with a little of that nice orange color.... like the one on the left.


Purple man #2 clutchmate has a very orange head J' .....pics to come ! ....
(you can only see it's rear end ......both of those hatched out this morning ...


----------



## pam (Nov 13, 2014)

Dear Santa   please please please I Loooooooooooooooooooooove purple


----------



## AmRoKo (Nov 13, 2014)

Wonderfully delightful! 8D


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 14, 2014)

pam said:


> Dear Santa   please please please I Loooooooooooooooooooooove purple



I hope you have better luck with Santa then I ever have. lol


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Santa didn't hear me either... But my gosh...they are sweet!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 15, 2014)

I love your passion JD!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 15, 2014)

And I see that one was the "dented egg"...very cool


----------

